# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  مـوســوعـة ( تـعـلـم كيـفـية صـيانـة سيارتـــك ) ..

## Hesham Nassar

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قبل أن أبدأ في الحديث ..*

*أريد أن أوضح أن هذا الموضوع قد قمت بكتابته بنفسي.. فراعيت أثناء كتابتي أن يكون مبسطًا و مدعماً بالصور كي يكون سهلاً للجميع .. إن شاء الله ..*

*و لعل العديد منا ليس لديه الإلمام التام بالسياره و مكوناتها و أجزاءها المختلفه ..* 
*و الحقيقه لا أنكر أني أحدكم .. * 

*لذلك أردت أن أفيد من سيقرأ هذا الموضوع فيعرف كيفية المحافظه على سيارته من خلال المحافظه على أجزائها، بإمكانياته و قدراته الخاصة.. حتى لو كانت المحدوده .*

*و سيكون أسلوبي في تناول أجزاء السياره من خلال :*

*عرض الجزء و وظيفته + طريقة صيانته من ( خلال القياده و الصيانه الدوريه له)*

*و إن شاء الله سيكون الموضوع على شكل حلقات متتاليه ..*

*ملحوظه :* 
*مصادر معلوماتي التي أوردتها في الموضوع متعدده مثل :*
*( المجلات - الجرائد - الكتالوجات - القراءات و التجارب شخصيه )*


*بداية.. أود أن أتحدث عن مكونات السياره بوجه عام ..* 

*السياره تتكون من ثلاثة مكونات رئيسيه ..*

*أولاً : المكونات الكهربائيه للسياره* 

*ثانياً : المكونات الميكانيكية للسياره*

*ثالثاً : المكونات الهيكليه للسياره*

*و نبدأ .. و الله المستعان .. * 

*نبدأ اليوم إن شاء الله في الحلقه الأولي و التي حرصت أن تكون بسيطه .. و سنتناول فيها :*




*أولاً :المكونات الكهربائيه :*

*و هي تشمل ( البطاريه و كابلاتها - التكييف - المارش - الدينامو - طقم الكهرباء - الفيوزات )*

*____*

** البطاريه و كابلاتها : وتختلف فئاتها و أنواعها تبعاً للأمبير و الحجم ..*




*و أما الحفاظ عليها فيكون بالصيانه الدوريه.. ومراعاة الآتي :*

*- متابعة مستوى المياه في كل عين من عيون البطاريه و تزويدها بالماء المقطر و لا تزود بالماء العادي .*

*- مراجعة مستوى الحامض بالبطاريه كل 6 أشهر ( عند أي محل لبيع البطاريات و الكاوتش ) .*

*- تنظيف أقطاب البطاريه ( خصوصاً القطب السالب ) من الأملاح التي تتكون عليه، و ذلك بالماء الساخن .*

*- لمنع و تقليل إحتمالية ترسب الأملاح.. يتم دهان القطبين بالشحم لعزلها .*

*أما للحفاظ علي البطارية من خلال قيادتك.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- تشغيل السياره يومياً في فصل الشتاء أو الصيف.. لا تتركها بدون تشغيل أكثر من 3 أيام، و يفضل التحرك بالسياره و تشغيل المصابيح أثناء السير بها .*

*- التأكد من إغلاق المصابيح و الكاسيت أو أي شيء قبل ترك السياره .*

*- تجنَّب تشغيل الكاسيت ( خصوصاً الكاسيت و الأكولايزر الهاي باور ) أو أي مصابيح لفتره طويله جداً دون أن يكون الموتور دائراً .*

*-عدم تركيب مصابيح الضباب ( الهالوجين ) بصوره مبالغُ فيها.. فهي تستهلك طاقه كبيره من البطاريه ..*


*- عند نفاذ شحنة البطارية و القيام بشحنها من بطارية أخرى يراعى توصيل الأقطاب بالصورة التالية* 




*القطب الموجب مع الموجب (+) و القطب السالب مع السالب (-) بالبطارية الأخرى .*



** التكييف : و هو للتكييف .. !! * 




*و للحفاظ عليه أثناء قيادتك و من خلال الصيانه الدوريه عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- عدم تشغيل التكييف على أعلى درجه مره و احده .. و إنما ابدأ بالسرعه الأولى ثم انتظر 10 ثواني ثم إنتقل للسرعة التانيه و هكذا .*

*- (في الصيف) قم بفتح نوافذ السياره لتغيير الهواء الساخن بداخلها قبل تشغيل التكييف، وذلك لعدم إجهاده.*

*- ( في الشتاء) قم بتشغيل المكيف على الأقل مره كل أسبوعين لمنع تراكم الأتربه على دورة المكيف و لمنع تسريب الفريون .*

*- عند ملاحظة تغير رائحة الهواء الصادر من المكيف لابد من مراجعه دورة التكييف و الفلتر عند مركز صيانة تكييف .*

*- التأكد من نظافة و عدم ارتخاء (سير) المكيف .*

** المارش : و هو محرك بدء التشغيل للموتور ..*

*و للحفاظ عليه أثناء قيادة السيارة، ومن خلال الصيانه الدوريه.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

** (في حالة السياره الموقوفه لأيام أو الاستخدام اليومي )*

*- عدم القيام بإدارة السياره ( الكونتاكت ) بصوره مستمره لمدة أكثر من 5 ثواني في المرة الواحدة.*

*- الانتظار بين كل تشغيل و الآخر لمدة من 5 إلى 10 ثواني لعدم إجهاد المارش*


** الدينامو : و هو شاحن البطاريه ..*





*و للحفاظ عليه عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- متابعة علامة البطاريه الموجوده في التابلوه إذا كانت مضيئه أم لا.. فالمشكله إما في البطاريه أو في الدينامو أو في سير الدينامو .*

*- مراجعة سير الدينامو للتأكد من عدم ارتخائه .*

*- مراجعة كهربائي السيارات كل 10000 كم للكشف على الدينامو .*


** طقم الكهرباء : و يشمل البوجيهات ، الأبلاتين ، الكوندينسر ..*

*صورة البوجيه ..*




*صورة الأبلاتين ..*






*و للحفاظ على هذه المجموعه راعي الآتي ..*

*- عدم ترك مفتاح الكونتاكت في حالة تشغيل[ON] ( بمعنى أن يكون التابلوه مضاءا دون دوران الموتور ) فإذا حدث ذلك لفتره طويله، فإنه يتسبب في تلف ( الأبلاتين ) .*

*توضح الصوره الوضع المقصود..*

*[img]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=Ignition+switch/v=2/SID=w/TID=I036_74/l=IVI/SIG=129sqi7gc/EXP=1118947245/*-http%3A//www.marlin-car.us/images/falcon/ignswitch2.jpg[/img]*

*- هذا الطقم يتم تغييره كل 10000 كم ... أو في حالة حدوث ( كركره ) للسياره أو ضعف في القدره على التسارع . ( و يتم تغييره عند أي ورشه كهرباء و ميكانيكا)* 

** الفيوزات : وهي المسئوله عن الحفاظ على الدوائر الكهربائيه بالسياره، والحفاظ على مجموعة الأسلاك بالسياره ( الضفاير )، و تختلف أنواعها غالبا باختلاف نوع السياره ...*




*و الفيوزات يتم تغييرها عند احتراقها و يتم اكتشاف ذلك في حالة وجود عنصر أو أي جهاز معين لا يعمل بالسياره ..*

*ملحوظه هامه :*
*إستبدل الفيوز دائما ً بآخر من نفس الأمبير لأن استعمال فيوز بأمبير أعلى قد يؤدي لسخونة واحتراق الأسلاك و الموصلات بالسياره و قد تحدث ( قفله )..*
*نصيحه ( فك الفيوز و اشتري مثله ) ..*

*و بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح قسم الكهرباء ...*

*إن شاء الله في الحلقه القدمه سأتناول موضوع أكبر و أوسع و هو المكونات الميكانيكية للسياره ...*

*و من لديه أي استفسار أو توضيح خاص بهذا الجزء ..* 
*فأنا في الخدمة ..* 




*تحياتي للجميع ..* 

*أخوكم / هشام نصار .. * 


.

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله عليك يا هشام موضوع جميل ومتكامل ومدعم بالصور كمان ايه ده كله 

بصراحة كان في اسامي كتير باسمعها من مكونات السيارة وما كنتش عارفة شكلها زي البوجية الفيوز مثلا لكن اخيرا الحمد لله عرفت من شرحك
بارك الله فيك واعانك علي تكملة الموضوع الجميل

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ما شاء الله عليك يا هشام موضوع جميل ومتكامل ومدعم بالصور كمان ايه ده كله 
> 
> بصراحة كان في اسامي كتير باسمعها من مكونات السيارة وما كنتش عارفة شكلها زي البوجية الفيوز مثلا لكن اخيرا الحمد لله عرفت من شرحك
> بارك الله فيك واعانك علي تكملة الموضوع الجميل


*متشكر أوي أختي الكريمه يا قمر الليل ..

و ياريت فعلاً يكون الموضوع ده مفيد ..

و ربنا يسمع منك الموضوع أصله صعب عليا قوي ..

تحياتي ليكي ... * 

.

----------


## anasheman

تسلم يا هشومة على هالموضوع ولو احنا يالستات ما بنسوءش في السعودية إلا انه مهم ان نعرف عن صيانة عربياتنا
عموما عندي بعض الأسئلة 
1- من ناحية المكيف اعرف انه لا يجب تشغيله والسيارة واقفة حتى ولو كان الموتور في حركة دوران وإنما يجب ان يبدأ تشغيله مع سير العربية  صح ام خطأ
2- من الحفاظ على عمر العربية اطول هو يجب ألا يضغط السائق على النزين بقوة بل يجب ان يترك السيارة (العربية) تتسارع ببطء صح ام خطأ 

 ومرة اخرى تشكر على هالموضوع

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*اليوم نتابع معاً ما بدأناه في موضوعنا عن السيارات..*




*في حلقه اليوم سنتناول :*

*ثانياً: المكونات الميكانيكية :*

*و هو جزء - إلى حد ما - أكبر مما قبله ..فلنبدأ معاً ...*

*المكونات الميكانيكية للسياره تشمل ..*

*ميكانيكا القياده و الحركه و التبريد و يمكن تقسيمها كالآتي ..*

*- نظام التوجيه ( عفشة الدريكسيون ) - طلمبة الباور ستيرنج - آلية الجر ( أمامي , خلفي , رباعي ) - الرادياتير - الدبرياج - الفرامل - الفتيس - الموتور .*

*سأتناول في حلقة اليوم .. - نظام التوجيه ( عفشة الدريكسيون ) - طلمبة الباور ستيرنج - آلية الجر ( أمامي , خلفي , رباعي ) - الرادياتير .*

*فلنبدأ .. * 

** نظام التوجيه < عفشة الدريكسيون > و هي الآليه الخاصة بتوجيه السياره يميناً ويساراً ..*

*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القيادة، ولإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- تجنب المنحنيات الحاده على السرعه العاليه أو القيام بالأنحراف يميناً أو يساراً بصوره مفاجئه .*

*- مراعاة المرور على المطبات أو الحفر بسرعات منخفضه قدر الإمكان .*

*- عدم المرور على المطبات أو الحفر و الدركسيون مكسور تماماً في أحد الاتجاهين .*

*- عدم الضغط على دواسة الفرامل تماماً عند المرور على مطب أو حفره .*

*- القيام بضبط ضغط الاطارات، و ملاحظتها شهرياً .*

*- ضبط زوايا العَجَل ، كل 10000 كم*

*- ضبط الاتزان ( الترصيص ) و يتم ذلك في الحالات التاليه :*

*- كل 5000 كم .*

*- في حالة إرتطام الاطارات في الرصيف أو في الحفر و حدوث إعوجاج في أطراف الجنط .* 

*- حدوث إهتزاز لعجلة القياده ( الغربله ) أو للسيارة ككل على السرعات العاليه ( بدءاً من 80 أو 90 كم / ساعه فيما فوق)*

*> و يتم تغيير مكونات هذا النظام أو بعضها عند سماع أصوات إحتكاك أو ( تزييق ) عند لف الدريكسيون يميناً أو يساراً ..*

** ( جهاز الباور ستيرنج ) و هي جهاز التوجيه المؤازر لعجلة القياده ..*

*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام خلال قيادتك و الصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- عدم لف ( كسر ) الدريكسيون حتى آخره تماماً سواء يميناً أو يساراً و تركه لمده تزيد عن 10 ثواني سواء كانت السياره متحركه أو ثابته .*

*- عدم لف الدركسيون يميناً و يساراً بدون داعي أثناء وقوف السياره أو أثناء الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .*

*- عدم تشغيل السياره و الدريكسيون في مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين .*

*ـ المراجعة الدوريه لمستوى زيت الباور شهرياً .*

*- متابعة (سير) الباور إن كان مرتخي أو متسخ و الذهاب للمحطه لتنظيفه مع حوض الموتور .*

*ملحوظه هامة جداً 1 :*
*لابد أن يكون مستوى زيت الباور في الخزان ( القربه ) مابين علامتي (MIN) و (MAX) التي تكون مكتوبه على المؤشر ..* 

*ملحوظه هامه جداً 2:*
*عدم زيادة زيت الباور إلى علامة (MAX) و عدم نقصه إلى علامة (MIN) لأن ذلك يعرض طلمبة الباور للتلف .*

** ( آلية الجر ) : و هو نظام الجر الذي يقوم بنقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العَجَل ..* 

*و هناك 3 أنظمه للجر : -*

*أ - نظام الجر الأمامي : و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلتين الأماميتين من خلال ما يعرف (بالكبالن).*

*و تكون بهذا الشكل ..*




*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- عدم أخذ المنحنيات الحاده على سرعه عاليه أو عدم الإنطلاق بسرعه عندما يكون الدركسيون مكسور يميناً أو يساراً تماما.ً*

*- محاولة تجنب السير في الأراضي الرمليه الترابيه لأنه يعمل على دخول حصوات و أتربه للكوبلن مما يسرع من تآكله و تلفه.*

*- عدم ترك الدريكسيون مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين أثناء توقف السياره.*

*- غسيل أسفل السياره داخل محطة البنزين مره كل شهر أو أكثر حسب الاستخدام .*


*ب - نظام الدفع الخلفي : و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلات الخلفيه من خلال عمود يسمى ( عامود الكرونه ) و هو يربط بين الموتور و صندوق الكورونه وهو يعتبر محور العجلات الخلفيه .*

*و يكون شكله هكذا ..*





*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- تجنب تماماً أخذ المطبات بسرعه عاليه .*

*- قم بمتابعة مستوى زيت الكورونه في محطة البنزين كل 10000 كم أو 6 أشهر ( أيهما أقرب )*

*- إستعمل أفضل أنواع الزيوت .*

*- تغيير جزء يسمى ( الفلنشه ) عند سماع صوت تكتكه عند الضغط و الترك لدواسة البنزين ..*

*ج - نظام الجر الرباعي : وهو توزيع حركة الموتور على العجلات الأربع في السياره .*
*و هو يشبه الجر الخلفي* 





*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و عن الصيانه الدوريه :*

*( إتبع نفس تعليمات صيانة الجر الخلفي )*

** الرادياتير : و هو النظام المسؤول عن تبريد الموتور ..*

*و شكل الرادياتير مع المروحه بحوض الموتور هكذا..*








*و يعمل على تبريد الموتور هكذا ..*




*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام و للصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

*- تـاكد من ملئ الردياتير و خزان المياه المزود له و عدم وجود صدأ به .*

*- عند وجود صدأ إذهب لمحطة البنزين لغسيل الرادياتير من الداخل و الخارج .*

*- يفضل الذهاب لمركز صيانة رادياتيرات للتنظيف و الصيانه الشامل كل 10000 كم .*

*- راجع مروحه الرادياتير، و تأكد من عملها باستمرار ..*

*- عند تزويد الرادياترالساخن بالماء البارد لابد أن يكون المحرك دائر .*

*- إستعمال سائل مقاوم التجمد AntiFreeze و عدم استعمال الماء فقط .*

*- في حالة وجود نقص في الماء باستمرار إستبدل غطاء الرادياتير بآخر جديد.*

*- إذا استمر النقص.. توجه لمركز صيانة رادياتيات لمعرفة التسريب .*


*سنستكمل إن شاء الله باقى المكونات الميكانيكية الدبرياج - الفرامل - الفتيس - الموتور* 

*في الحلقه القادمه باذن الله ..*

*و من لديه أي استفسار أو توضيح في أي شئ مما سبق فليتفضل به ..*

*في انتظاركم .. * 

*تحياتي .. هشام نصار .. * 

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أهلاً بيكي أختي الكريمه anasheman ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anasheman
					
				
تسلم يا هشومة على هالموضوع ولو احنا يالستات ما بنسوءش في السعودية إلا انه مهم ان نعرف عن صيانة عربياتنا
عموما عندي بعض الأسئلة 

 ومرة اخرى تشكر على هالموضوع


العفو يا أختي الكريمه ويسعدني توجدك بالموضوع ...

و إن شاء الله المرأه تأخذ حقوقها في السعوديه زي المرأه في مختلف دول العالم بما فيها حقها في السواقه ..   

و اسمحيلي أجاوب على أسئلتك ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anasheman
					
				
1- من ناحية المكيف اعرف انه لا يجب تشغيله والسيارة واقفة حتى ولو كان الموتور في حركة دوران وإنما يجب ان يبدأ تشغيله مع سير العربية  صح ام خطأ


و لكن لو أمكن تشغيله و السياره تتحرك بحيث  لا يكون الموتور بارد  يكون أفضل ..

و ممكن المكيف يشتغل و السياره واقفه لكن مع الضغط قليلاً على دواسة البنزين من الحين للأخر حتى لا يسخن الموتور

يعني يفضل تشغيله لو كانت السياره تتحرك .. و لكن ليس ذلك ضروري ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anasheman
					
				
2- من الحفاظ على عمر العربية اطول هو يجب ألا يضغط السائق على النزين بقوة بل يجب ان يترك السيارة (العربية) تتسارع ببطء صح ام خطأ


الكلام ده في حالة لو السياره محمله بأحمال تقيله أو فيها ركاب كتير قوي ...

فالتسارع ساعتها بيكون تحميل على الموتور و استهلاك زياده للبنزين ...

أما لو كانت السياره بها راكب أو حتى أربعه ... لا يوجد مشكله ... يمكن هيكون في زياده في استهلاك البنزين بنسبه أعلى من المعدل العادي ..

و يا ريت تتابعي الموضوع أختي الكريمه لأني سأتحدث عن التكييف كأحد عناصر السياره ...

و نورتي الموضوع بوجودك ..  * 

.

----------


## Abdou Basha

*موضوع رائع .. بجد.  

وربنا حيجزيك عنه خير بإذن الله ..

حيفيدني لما أتعلم السواقة   .. بس حبقى أسألك برضه ..  
*

----------


## smart_man

*أخى الحبيب مشكور على هذه النصائح القيمه والمجهود المبذول منك لأفادة اخوانك فى المنتدى*
*طبعا فى معلومات الواحد كان عارفها سابقا لكن انتا اثرتنا بمعلومات كانت غايبه على الواحد** بس انا اثار فضولى ما قولته فى الاتى عدم المرور على المطبات أو الحفر و الدركسيون مكسور تماماً في أحد الاتجاهين* *سؤال انا سيارتى من النوع الواطى (الحديث)* *ولزم اخد المطب بكسر الدركسيون والا راح تتحك اسفل السيارة من المطب* *فياريت تعرفنى ايه هى الاضرار الناتجه عن كسر الدركسيون على المطب**وعموما اخى مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع**وتقبل تحياتى ومحبتى*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أهلاً بيك أخي الحبيب محمد و يسعدني و جودك بالموضوع ..

و شكراً لك على ذوقك و على تقديرك للموضوع ..

و اسمح لي أرد على استفسارك ..* 




> * بس انا اثار فضولى ما قولته فى الاتى عدم المرور على المطبات أو الحفر و الدركسيون مكسور تماماً في أحد الاتجاهين* 
> *سؤال انا سيارتى من النوع الواطى (الحديث)* 
> *ولزم اخد المطب بكسر الدركسيون والا راح تتحك اسفل السيارة من المطب* 
> *فياريت تعرفنى ايه هى الاضرار الناتجه عن كسر الدركسيون على المطب*


*    أما بالنسبه  للأضرار الناتجه عن كسر الدريكسيون أثناء المرور على المطبات أو الحفر فأضراره هي:-

- تآكل جِلَب الدريكسيون ( و هي قطع من الكاوتش تربط الأجزاء المتحركه ببعضها ) سواء الجلب السفليه أو العلويه بصوره أعلى من المعدل الطبيعي .

- تآكل رؤوس الكبالن مع مرور الوقت  ( في سيارات الجر الأمامي ) .

و يمكنك المرور على المطبات بدون كسر الدريكسيون بصوره تامه و ببطء و حرص و ليس بسرعه ... بيكون ضرره بسيط .. سواء على عفشه الدريكسيون أو على الباور ..

و يسعدني تواجدك بالموضوع ..   

تحياتي ..   

*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*و الآن يا اخواني 




تعالوا نتابع معاً ما بدأناه في ثانياً: المكونات الميكانيكية 


*اسطوانة الدبرياج (الكلتش) : وهو الآليه التي تعمل على فصل حركة الموتور عن حركة العجلات و تعمل كنقطة إتصال بين الموتور و أنظمة الجر سابقة الذكر ...

و هذه صورتها بعد فكها من السياره :



و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج أثناء الانتظار أو الوقوف في الاشاره ..  لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج بدون داعي .

- إستعمال الوضع NORMAL ( المور ) أثناء الانتظار .

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجيء بالسياره ( الأمريكاني ) ..  لأن ذلك يزيد من إحتكاكات الاسطوانه و يسرع من تلفها .

* الفرامل :



للحفاظ عليها عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- متابعة مستوى زيت الفرامل في خزان الزيت شهرياً ... على أن يكون الزيت عند علامة ( MAX ).

- تنظيف أسفل السياره بمحطة البنزين عند سماع صوت صفاره عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل ..  ( لأن هذا الصوت سببه دخول حصوات بين تيل الفرامل و طنبوره العجل )

- تغيير تيل الفرامل عند سماع صوت إحتكاك مرتفع (يختلف عن صوت الصفاره ) عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل . 

* الفتيس ( الجير ) : و هو لتوزيع السرعه من الموتور للعجلات .. 

و هذه صورته من الداخل :



و له نوعان ( أوتوماتيك و عادي ) :

أ- الجير العادي : 



و هو الشائع في مصر..  و يتضمن عدة سرعات إما 4 أماميه و واحده خلفيه أو 5 أماميه و واحده خلفيه .

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم نقل ذراع الفتيس من الوضع R ( المارشيدير ) إلى السرعه الأولى أو العكس إلا عندما تكون السياره ساكنه تماماً 

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجي بالسياره ( الأمريكاني )

- عدم إستعمال الفتيس بدلاً من فرامل اليد لإيقاف السياره على المنحدرات .

- متابعة مستوى و مدى جودة زيت الفتيس بصوره دوريه في محطة البنزين .. و ذلك مصاحباً لتغيير زيت الموتور

ب - الجير الأوتوماتيك : 



وهو يتضمن عدة سرعات غالبا 4 سرعات أماميه أو أكثر و واحده خلفيه .. و تختلف باختلاف نوع و موديل السياره ..

و غالباً ما تشمل الأوضاع التاليه :

P و هو وضع الانتظار عند ركن السياره

R و هو للرجوع ( المارشدير )

N و هو و ضع ( المور ) عند الانتظار المؤقت

D و هو القياده العاديه حتى أقصى سرعه

3 و هو للقياده و التحكم في السرعه

2 وهو للتحكم أكثر في سرعه السياره و يستخدم في الزحام حتى لا يسخن الموتور 

L أو 1 هو يستخدم عند صعود الكباري أو مرتفعات كبيره مثل مرتفع الهرم أو المقطم أو في حالة الغرز في الرمال

ملحوظه هامه :

الوضع 2 لاتزيد السرعة عليه عن 100 كم/ س

ملحوظه هامه :

الوضع L و1 لاتزيد السرعه عليه عن 50 كم/س

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم النقل من الوضع R إلى الوضع P أو العكس أثناء تحرك السياره .

- عدم الأنتظار لمده طويله في الأشارات أو غيرها و الذراع على الوضع D أو 2 أو L  أو R  و الانتظار على أحد الوضعين P أو N .

- المتابعه الدوريه لزيت الفتيس .

* الـمــــوتـــور : 
و هو أهم أجزاء السياره ..

و  صورته من الداخل هكذا  :



و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم الانطلاق بالسياره ( أمريكاني )

- ضرورة تسخين الموتور لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أو 5 دقائق قبل التحرك بالسياره ...  لعدم إجهاد الموتور .

- عدم الضغط على دواسة البنزين حتى الأرضية أو بصوره متقطعة و متكرره أثناء تسخين الموتور كما موضح بالصورة .


- الافضل إستعمال الشفاط في تسخين الموتور بدلاً من التسخين بالدواسه .

- عدم السير على سرعه منخفضه لمدة طويله عالسرعه الأولى .

- عدم إستعمال الفرمله القويه بدون داعي .

- حاول دائماً أن تنقل الفتيس على غيار أعلى ( من 1 إلى 2 إلى 3 .. إلخ ) بحيث لا يكون صوت الموتور مرتفع .

- أثناء تليين ( السيارة الجديدة ) .. يجب مراعاة عدم زيادة السرعة في فترة الـ 1000 كم الأولى التي تقطعها السياره عن 80 كم أو نحو ذلك، وحاول قدر الإمكان القيادة بسرعات معتدله .

- تغيير الزيت كل 2000 كم ... ( إستعمل أنواع جيده دائماً )  ... راجع كتالوج السياره .. 

- تغيير فلتر زيت الموتور بعد كل مرتين يتم فيهما تغيير زيت الموتور . 

- متابعة زيت الموتور من خلال مقياس الزيت .

ملحوظه هامه :

- راعى أن يكون مستوى الزيت أسفل علامة MAX الموجوده على المقياس و ألا يقترب من علامة MIN و إذا نقص قبل موعد التغيير قم بشراء علبه زيت للتزويد .

-أوقف السيارة على ارض مستويه وانتظر 5 دقائق بعد تشغيل الموتور ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت و قم بقراءته وأمسحه كرر هذه العمليه مرتين للتأكد من القياس صحيح .

- تأكد أنه لا يوجد تسريب للزيت من الموتور خلال النظر أسفل السياره باستمرار .

- أهمية تغيير فلتر الهواء أو تنظيفه مع كل تغيير للزيت . لأنه ينضف الهواء من التراب الذي يدخل للكاربراتير و منه للموتور  حتي لا يدخل التراب و يختلط مع الزيت و يعمل كصنفره للموتور بدلاً من تزييته .

- تغيير فلتر البنزين كل 5000 كم لتجنب إنسداد الكاربراتير أو ضعف كفاءة دورة البنزين  .

- تابع دائماً مؤشر الحراره و مؤشر مستوى ضغط الزيت الموضح في تابلوه السياره فإذا زادت الحراره أوقف السياره في أقرب مكان ممكن و افتح ( الكبوت ) لتبريد الموتور .

- عدم إستعمال التكييف و المحرك بارد أثناء بداية التشغيل .

- في حالة إستعمال التكييف و السياره ساكنه قم بالضغط قليلاً على دواسة البنزين حتى لا يسخن الموتور .


و بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح قسم المكونات الميكانيكية للسياره ...

إن شاء الله في الحلقه القادمه سأتناول موضوع أبسط و هو المكونات الهيكليه للسيارة ...

و  لأي استفسار أو توضيح بما سبق .. فأنا في الخدمة ..

تقبلوا تحياتي ...  

أخوكم / هشام نصار ...  * 

.

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*[frame="12 80"]الموضوع الرائع دي كان مستخبي مني فين   
بامانة الف الف شكر يا كينج 
تستاهل تحية كبيرة علي الموضوع [/frame]*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *[frame="12 80"]الموضوع الرائع دي كان مستخبي مني فين   
> بامانة الف الف شكر يا كينج 
> تستاهل تحية كبيرة علي الموضوع [/frame]*


*ألف شكر يا ابو حميد ..  

و الله أنا أكتر مجهود بذلته في موضوع هو اللي في الموضوع ده ..

بس يا ريت يكون بالصوره اللي تنفع الجميع ...  

و العفو يا احمد .. و متشكر أوي على مرورك بالموضوع ..

تقبل تحياتي ..  * 

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*سأتناول في هذه الحلقه :

ثالثاً: المكونات الهيكليه للسياره :

و هذا الجزء، أبسط مما قبله  بكثير ..

[img]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=hyundai+accent/v=2/SID=w/l=IVI/SIG=12nl01fn2/EXP=1119267778/*-http%3A//www.new-cars.com/2003/hyundai/accent/2003-hyundai-accent.jpg[/img]

فلنبدأ ...

يتكون هيكل السياره من قسمين ..

1- الهيكل الخارجي ( الصاج و الدهان - الإطارات < الجنوط و الكاوتش > - الزجاج )

2- الهيكل الداخلي ( الفرش - التابلوه ) 

1- الهيكل الخارجي ...



* الصاج و الدهان : و للحفاظ عليهما قم بالآتي :

- غسيل السياره بمحطه البنزين من الطين المتراكم أسفل السياره ... لأنه يسبب (البارومه) مع مرور الوقت .

- غسيل أسفل السياره بالزيت في محطة البنزين شهرياً .

- غسيل  مكان تثبيت البطاريه ( في حوض الموتور ) من الأملاح التي تنتجها أقطاب البطاريه بالماء الساخن  ... حتى لا يتآكل حوض الموتور .

- مراعاة عدم سيلان زيت الفرامل من خزان زيت الفرامل على الصاج في حوض الموتور .. لأنه يتسبب في تآكل طبقة الدهان و بالتالى تكون الصدأ .

- في حالة حدوث خدوش أو ( كَحَتات ) في بودي (جسم) السياره.. راع دهانها بسرعه قبل أن يتكون الصدأ مكانها .

- راع تغطية السياره أثناء الصيف للحفاظ على بريق الدهان بصوره دائمه .

- في الشتاء.. راع  إزالة غطاء السياره بعد المطر ( إذا كان الغطاء مصنوع من القطن ) ... لأن الغطاء يتشرب الماء و يبقى ملاصقاً لجسم السياره، فيطفي لمعان الدهان مع الوقت . 

أما إذا كان الغطاء مصنوع من النايلون أو الووتربروف ( Water Proof ) .. فلا يوجد مشكله .



* الاطارات : وتشمل < الجنوط و الكاوتش >



و للحفاظ على الكاوتش و الجنوط راع الأتي :

- القيام بضبط ضغط الأربع كاوتشات و (الاستبن) شهرياً .

- عمل ظبط لزوايا العَجَلات الأماميه ، كل 10000 كم.

- ظبط الاتزان ( الترصيص ) كل 5000 كم ... أو عند حدوث الحالات الآتيه :

* في حالة إرتطام الاطارات في الرصيف أو في الحفر، و حدوث إعوجاج في أطراف الجنط ( الشِّـفـَه ) . 

* في حالة خلع أو فقد القطعة المعدنيه التي تستخدم في الترصيص أثناء فك و تصليح الكاوتش .

كذلك.. يجب مراعاة :

- إستخراج الحصوات و الزلط العالق بشقوق الكاوتش (البروفيل) على فترات منتظمه ... لأنها مع الوقت تنغرس في الاطار و تتسبب في سرعة تلفه، أو تتسبب في حدوث ( دبدبه ) أثناء السير بالسياره .

- تجنب السير على المطبات، أو الحفر، أو البالوعات بسرعه .

- تجنب الضغط على دواسة الفرامل تماماً أو الطلوع أمريكاني لإحداث صفير بالكاوتش بدون داعي .

- راع عدم ترك السياره متوقفه على حفره أو على مطب بأحد العجلات دون الباقي .. حاول أن توقف السياره على أرض مستويه قدر الامكان .

- راع تبديل الإطارات عند ورشة تصليح الكاوتش كما هو موضح بالرسم . 

ملحوظه : هذا العمل يتم كل 10000 كم لضمان انتظام تآكل الاطارات .. 




الصوره اليمين خاصه بسيارات الجر الأمامي ..

و الصوره الشمال خاصه بسيارات الدفع الخلفي و الدفع الرباعي

و يفضل مراجعة كتالوج السياره للقيام بهذه المسأله تبعاً لنوع السياره و نوع الكاوتش ( سواء راديال أو غيره ) .

( إذا تعذر وجود كتالوج السياره يمكنك الاستغناء عن القيام بهذه المسأله )

- راع مسألة دهان الجنوط ( العاديه ) في حالة و جود صدأ بها أو عليها بلون مناسب ..

- راع إستعدال أطراف الجنوط ( الشِّـفـَه ) بالطَّـرق عليها عند أحد ورش تصليح الكاوتش .. أو عند أحد ورش تصليح الجنوط ..

> يوجد ورش في شارع أحمد سعيد المتفرع من العباسيه ..


* الــزجــاج : الأمامي و الخلفي و بالأبواب ...




و للحفاظ على الزجاج من الخدوش أو الكسر راعي الاتى ...

- راعي تنظيف مساحات الزجاج الأماميه بصوره منتظمه و تأكد من سلامة الكاوتش بها .

- راعي استعمال رشاش ماء المساحات أثناء تشغيلها و لا تقم بتشغيل المساحات الأماميه أو الخلفيه و الزجاج غير مبلل بالماء 

- إشتري دائماً نوع جيد من المساحات .

- تجنب تماماً الوقوف أسفل العمارات التي يتم القيام فيها بأعمال للبناء أو البياض أو خلافه .

- في الصيف : قم دائماً بفتح جزء من زجاج أبواب السياره بمقدار نصف سنتيمتر تقريباً حتى لا ترتفع درجة الحراره داخل السياره مما يؤدي إلى حدوث سرطان الزجاج .

 == مشكله شائعة بالنسبه لزجاج الأبواب ==

نلاحظ عادة وجود خدوش طوليه في زجاج الأبواب خصوصاً في السيارات من الموديلات القديمه . 

و لتجنب حدوث تلك الخدوش راع الأتي :


- قم بتنظيف الكاوتش السفلي لزجاج الأبواب من الخارج ( بفرشاه أحذيه .. أو فرشاة دهان .. إلخ ) و ذلك قبل غسيل الزجاج بالماء كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية .

قم بتنظيف مابين الكاوتش و الزجاج بالفرشاة في اتجاه السهم الأحمر بالصورة  .




- يفضل إستعمال غطاء السياره بصوره دائمه .

2- الهيكل الداخلي :

* الفـَـرش :  الكراسي و الكنبه و شنطة السياره .

و للحفاظ عليه راعي الآتي :

- في حالة وقوع بعض زيت الفرامل، أو زيت الموتور على فرش شنطة السياره قم باستعمال قطعه قماش كبيره من القطن و بللها بكميه غزيره من البنزين ثم قم بتنظيف بقعة الزيت مع الخبط عليها قليلاً أثناء مرورك عليها .

- للحفاظ على الفـَـرش الجلد.. إستعمل منظف خاص به و لا تستعمل الماء بغزاره حتى لا تحدث تشققات به مع الوقت .

- في الصيف : للحفاظ على الفرش القطيفه و باقى أنواع قماش الفرش قم بتغطية السياره أو استعمل الشماسة التي تثبت بالزجاج حتى لا يتغير لون القماش من أشعة الشمس و يفضل تغطية السياره .

* التابلوه : و للحفاظ عليه راعي الاتي :




- قم باستعمال شماسة التابلوه لتجنب أشعة الشمس المباشره على التابلوه .. مما يضر بسطحه و بالعدادات .. خصوصاً عدادات الـ Analog .

- قم باستعمال ملمع التابلوه بعد تنظيفه من التراب للحفاظ عليه من التشققات، و لاعطائه لمعة جذابه .

- يفضل أيضاً استعمال غطاء السياره بصوره منتظمه .


و بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شرح قسم المكونات الهيكليه للسياره ...   

و أكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع ككل .. الحمد لله ..   .. 




[line]


إخواني الأحباء أتمنى أن يكون موضوعي ذو قيمه و أضاف للجميع معلومات و لو بسيطه في صيانة السيارات ..

و أرجو أن يكون هذا الموضوع مساحه صغيره لنا للحديث عن كل ما يتعلق بصيانة السيارات و أجزائها ..

و من لديه استفسار أو توضيح في أي شيئ بالموضوع أن يتفضل به و سأحاول الرد عليه..

في انتظار ردودكم و تعليقاتكم على الموضوع ...   

أخوكم / هشام نصار ..   

*


.

----------


## أسد

ما شاء الله عليك يا هشام موضوع جميل .... وأجمل ما فيه أنه جديد ومتسلسل , بل ومدعم بالصور 

وفقك الله دوما لما فيه خير المنتدى

----------


## سمسمة

اما ابقة اشتغل ميكانيكى هابقى اقرأ الموضوع بالتفصيل الممل ياهشام :: 

انا جيت هنا عن طريق اعلان مدفوع الثمن فى التوقيع الخاص بكم :: 

وشكرا على مجهودك الكبير بس زى ماقلت لك اما الدنيا تقفل فى وشى ومابقاش قدامى غيرها نبقى نتعلم من هنا والتعليم مجانى حد لاقى ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسد
					
				
ما شاء الله عليك يا هشام موضوع جميل .... وأجمل ما فيه أنه جديد ومتسلسل , بل ومدعم بالصور 

وفقك الله دوما لما فيه خير المنتدى


شكراً اخي الكريم اسد على مرورك الطيب ..

تحياتي لك .. * 

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> اما ابقة اشتغل ميكانيكى هابقى اقرأ الموضوع بالتفصيل الممل ياهشام
> 
> انا جيت هنا عن طريق اعلان مدفوع الثمن فى التوقيع الخاص بكم
> 
> وشكرا على مجهودك الكبير بس زى ماقلت لك اما الدنيا تقفل فى وشى ومابقاش قدامى غيرها نبقى نتعلم من هنا والتعليم مجانى حد لاقى


*بتتريقي يعني ..   ... طيب ..   

ياستي انا الموضوع مش عامله عشان الناس يبقوا ميكانكيه .. 
دي مجرد اساسيات بس ..   

الموضوع للشخص اللي معندوش فكره او خلفيه عن الصيانه .. 
للمبتدئين يعني .. 

امال لو دخلنا في الميكانيكا بجد هتعملي ايه ..  

عموماً لو تحبي تنزلي اعلان في التوقيع عندي مفيش مانع .. 
مقابل 100 $ في اليوم .. 

يا بلاش  

* 

.

----------


## alqadi2002

*الف الف     الف شكر ..

  

الموضوع مهم ومميز جدا ً جداً
  



نتمنى ان يطور ...*  ::   ::

----------


## daria

*يااااااه يا هشام*

*خلتنى اندم اني لاغية خاصية اظهار التوقيع*

*بس بصراحة مجهود يستحق التقدير*

*مجهود قيم جداااااا*

*بس انا فهمت ليه بابا بيقولى اتعلمى سواقة وانا اجيبلك عربية* 

*عشان السواقة صعبة خالص*

*بس انا حاجى اتعلم هنا برضة*

*خليني مع سممسة في نفس الديسك لو سمحت* 



*بجد بجد شكرا على الموضوع دة*

*انا اسفة على التأخير في الرد*

*إيمان*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *الف الف     الف شكر ..
> 
>   
> 
> الموضوع مهم ومميز جدا ً جداً
>   
> 
> 
> 
> نتمنى ان يطور ...*


*العفو أخي الكريم alqadi2002 ..

الحقيقه انا تعمدت ان يكون الموضوع بسيط حتي يكون سهل للجميع سواء لمن لديه او من ليس لديه خبره في التعامل مع السيارات ..  

و ربنا يسهل واعمل مواضيع تانيه جديده اكبر ..

كل الشكر .. على مرورك الطيب ..  * 

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *يااااااه يا هشام*
> 
> *خلتنى اندم اني لاغية خاصية اظهار التوقيع*
> 
> *بس بصراحة مجهود يستحق التقدير*
> 
> *مجهود قيم جداااااا*
> 
> *بس انا فهمت ليه بابا بيقولى اتعلمى سواقة وانا اجيبلك عربية* 
> ...



*شكراً ليكي جداً يا ايمان على ذوقك ..  

و على فكره ..
السواقه مش صعبه و لا حاجه .. هي بس محتاجه منك ..

 رغبه في تعلم السواقه ، 
متبقيش اعصابك مشدوده و انتي بتتعلمي ،
عدم استعجال .. صبر ، 
و ان اللي يعلمك يكون عنده ضمير .. 

و لعلمك .. معرفة مكونات العربيه و صيانتها مهمه زي السواقه بالظبط  .. 
ده اذا مكانش اكتر ..

و شكراً على ردك اوي .. و يا ستي و لا متأخر و لا حاجه ..  

و شدي حيلك .. و للا انتي مش عايزه عربيه ..   

نورتي الموضوع ..  * 

>

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
و الله يا هشام الله يبارك لك اتا عربيتى اوتوماتيك و ما كنتش أعرفش نص اللى انت قلته الله يخليك لى معك عوده بأسئله كتييييييييييييييييير
الله يجازيك عنا الف خير

----------


## بنت مصر

الموضوع دا جميل جدااااااااا يا هشام ومفيد جدا
وكل لما أعدي عشان اشكرك عليه تحصل حاجة مش عارفة ليه


عموما اللي عايزة أقولهولك هو تسلم ايديك اخي الغالي وربنا ما يحرمناش من مجهوداتك الكبيرة يارب





بسنت

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> و الله يا هشام الله يبارك لك اتا عربيتى اوتوماتيك و ما كنتش أعرفش نص اللى انت قلته الله يخليك لى معك عوده بأسئله كتييييييييييييييييير
> الله يجازيك عنا الف خير


* 
العفو يا أختي الغاليه داليا ... 

و أنا في انتظار أسئلتك و عودتك دائماً ..  

دمتي في حفظ الله و رعايته ..   
*

.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الموضوع دا جميل جدااااااااا يا هشام ومفيد جدا
> وكل لما أعدي عشان اشكرك عليه تحصل حاجة مش عارفة ليه
> 
> 
> عموما اللي عايزة أقولهولك هو تسلم ايديك اخي الغالي وربنا ما يحرمناش من مجهوداتك الكبيرة يارب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* الأخت العزيزه بسنت ..
العفو يا ست الكل .. 

متشكر ليكي جداً على روحك الحلوه دي تجاه الموضوع ..   

و ربنا ميحرمناش من تشريفك و تعليقاتك سواء في مواضيعي أو في مواضيع في المنتدى كله ..  

و تقبلي خالص التحيه و التقدير لشخصك الغالي ..   
*


.

----------


## أنفـــــال

*ما شاء الله 
إيه الشطارة دي يا هشام ؟؟  
موضوعك جميل و مفيد و طيب.. 
و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك..
شكراً جداً يا هشام.. بارك الله فيك .. 

أنـفــال*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *ما شاء الله 
> إيه الشطارة دي يا هشام ؟؟  
> موضوعك جميل و مفيد و طيب.. 
> و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك..
> شكراً جداً يا هشام.. بارك الله فيك .. 
> 
> أنـفــال*


 *أختي العزيزه أنفال ..   

العفو ده انتي نورتي الموضوع بردك و تواجدك الغالي بالموضوع ..

و ربنا يجزينا جميعاً كل خير ..

و تقبلي كل التقدير و الاحترام ...   
*


.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

موضوع أكثر من رائع يا هشام وتستحق عليه جايزه بجد ... انا عن نفسى حفظت الصفحه كلها عندى بالجهاز  عشان أستفاد منها لاحقا .. أصل أخوك توت مش بيكره شئ فى حياته قد القياده والسيارات ...عندى عقده من السواقه .. لدرجة انى  توقفت عن خوض دروس التعليم هنا فى انجلترا رغم انى دفعت مبلغ وقدره .. مش بعرف أركز خالص فى القياده وبسرح .. وده ممكن يعرضنى ويعرض غيرى للخطر .. دا غير انى بتخنق من الزحمه واشارات المرور .. معندكش حل يا دكتور والا انا ((مفيش منى رجا)) أعمل ايه اعمل ايه  ((مع الاعتذار لمحمد عوض)) عشان أحب القياده وابقى كويس فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خوك

توت

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم* 

*موضوع جميل جدا يا هشام تسلم ايدك 
وفيه معلومات قيمه والواحد يقدر يستفاد منها 
ياخسارة هو جاى متاخر بالنسبه ليا مش كان يبقى من سنتين قبل ما ابيع العربيه 
والحقيقه كان هايفيدنى جدا علشان كانت مطلعه روحى وكان لها كل يوم فيلم لما زهقت منها وبعتها 
ربنا ما يوعدك بعربيه فيات 128 ياهشام* 
*اكيد اكيد ياهترجعها للى انت شاريها منه يا على اقرب بحر تروح ترميها هناك 
ربنا يوعدك بحته زلموكه تريح بالك وتنام فيها صبح وليل وتكون عش الزوجيه السعيد  
 ما نجيلكش فى عربيه يا زمل  
وكل سنه وانت طيب 
**
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> موضوع أكثر من رائع يا هشام وتستحق عليه جايزه بجد ... انا عن نفسى حفظت الصفحه كلها عندى بالجهاز  عشان أستفاد منها لاحقا .. أصل أخوك توت مش بيكره شئ فى حياته قد القياده والسيارات ...عندى عقده من السواقه .. لدرجة انى  توقفت عن خوض دروس التعليم هنا فى انجلترا رغم انى دفعت مبلغ وقدره .. مش بعرف أركز خالص فى القياده وبسرح .. وده ممكن يعرضنى ويعرض غيرى للخطر .. دا غير انى بتخنق من الزحمه واشارات المرور .. معندكش حل يا دكتور والا انا ((مفيش منى رجا)) أعمل ايه اعمل ايه  ((مع الاعتذار لمحمد عوض)) عشان أحب القياده وابقى كويس فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> خوك
> 
> توت


* الله يخليك يا محمود باشا و الحمد لله إن الموضوع عجبك ..

عموماً يا سيدي هو السواقه في الأول صعبه حبتين بس عشان أغلب تركيزك بيكون على الدريكسيون و الفتيس و الدواسات و التابلوه و الحاجات دي
لكن السواقه أولاً و أخيراً ممارسه و مره ورا مره هتلاقي  معاك بقت عمليه ديناميه تلقائيه مش محتاج تركز غير في الطريق و بس .
صدقني هو ده الل حصل معايا ..
هو أكيد عندك في انجلترا التعليم أصعب من مصر .. يعني مش هيدوك الرخصه إلا لما تبقى A1 .. 

بس متيأس يا محمود في حكاية السواقه دي .
و لو في حاجه عايز تسألني عنها أنا تحت أمرك ..

منور الموضوع يا باشا ..



*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا يا هشام تسلم ايدك 
> وفيه معلومات قيمه والواحد يقدر يستفاد منها 
> ياخسارة هو جاى متاخر بالنسبه ليا مش كان يبقى من سنتين قبل ما ابيع العربيه 
> والحقيقه كان هايفيدنى جدا علشان كانت مطلعه روحى وكان لها كل يوم فيلم لما زهقت منها وبعتها 
> ربنا ما يوعدك بعربيه فيات 128 ياهشام* 
> *اكيد اكيد ياهترجعها للى انت شاريها منه يا على اقرب بحر تروح ترميها هناك 
> ربنا يوعدك بحته زلموكه تريح بالك وتنام فيها صبح وليل وتكون عش الزوجيه السعيد  
> ...


* و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

ربنا يخليك يا محمود .. و تسلم يا جميل ..

أنا شايفك شايل و معبي من الفيات 128 ..
على فكره الـ 128 كويسه أنا سوقتها قبل كده و كانت طايره .. حتى ع الكباري و المطالع كانت بتبقى خفيفه أوي ..
بس كله بيرجع بقى لأنها موديل كام و حالة العربيه عامله إيه ..

ولو ربنا يوعدنا بالزلموكه ..
بإذن الله و بدون مقاطعة هقضي ليلة الدخله فيها ..

نورت الموضوع يا زميل و لو تحب تسأل أي سؤال عن العربيات أو صيانتها أنا تحت أمرك ..



*

----------


## sherifbekhit

الاخ الفاضل هشام
اولا :اشكر لك مجهودك العظيم 
ثانيا : اننى اعمل فى مجال الكمبيوتر وارغب فى تعلم وصيانة المحركات التى تعمل بمجال الكمبيوتر حيث اننى من اشد المعجبين بميكانيكا المحركات.
فهل لك ان تفيدنى فيما ارغب تعلمة .... ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الاخ الفاضل هشام
> اولا :اشكر لك مجهودك العظيم 
> ثانيا : اننى اعمل فى مجال الكمبيوتر وارغب فى تعلم وصيانة المحركات التى تعمل بمجال الكمبيوتر حيث اننى من اشد المعجبين بميكانيكا المحركات.
> فهل لك ان تفيدنى فيما ارغب تعلمة .... ولكم جزيل الشكر


*
أولاً : العفو أخي الكريم شريف على تواجدك الطيب .

ثانياً :الحقيقه أخي أن تخصص عملي بعيد تماماً الأمور الهندسيه أو الفنيه في مجال ميكانيكا السيارات أو ميكانيكا المحركات ..

و لكن أعدك إذا حصلت على معلومات عن مراكز للتدريب على صيانة السيارات لن أتأخر في إبلاغك بها ..

تقبل كل التحيه ..


*

----------


## ramyfelix

شكراً يا أخ هشام نصار على الشرح المفيد والسهل

تحياتي

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> شكراً يا أخ هشام نصار على الشرح المفيد والسهل
> 
> تحياتي


*العفو أخي رامي و لأي استفسار أنا تحت أمرك ..*

----------


## سـلـوى

مجهود رائع يا هشام

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> مجهود رائع يا هشام
> 
> بارك الله فيك



*
تسلمي يا سلوى ..

نورتي الموضوع .


*

----------


## نور 2006

:good:  ماشاء الله أخى هشام موضوع فوق الرائع ومميز  ::no1::  وكمان شرحك مجهودك واضح جدا فيه جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسماتك ورزقك به كل ما فيه الخير 
على فكرة أنا بحب السواقة جدا واتعلمت السواقة لكن لسه ممرستهاش وعاوزة اشترى عربية ومحتارة اجيب مستعملة ولا جديدة خايفة المستعملة اتخم فيها وتقرفنى والجديدة غالية عليا ومش بحب التقسيط فكنت محتارة لكن لما شوفت موضوعك افادنى كتير وخلانى اكتسب معلومات الله يكرمك بجد
واحنا منتظرين مواضيع تانية منك تكون فى نفس مستوى التميز بتاع الموضوع ده :y:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ماشاء الله أخى هشام موضوع فوق الرائع ومميز  وكمان شرحك مجهودك واضح جدا فيه جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسماتك ورزقك به كل ما فيه الخير 
> على فكرة أنا بحب السواقة جدا واتعلمت السواقة لكن لسه ممرستهاش وعاوزة اشترى عربية ومحتارة اجيب مستعملة ولا جديدة خايفة المستعملة اتخم فيها وتقرفنى والجديدة غالية عليا ومش بحب التقسيط فكنت محتارة لكن لما شوفت موضوعك افادنى كتير وخلانى اكتسب معلومات الله يكرمك بجد
> واحنا منتظرين مواضيع تانية منك تكون فى نفس مستوى التميز بتاع الموضوع ده



*
ربنا يكرم و اقدر اكتب موضوع على نفس المستوى .. 
بس ربنا يبارك في الوقت و اوعدك هكتب موضوع فيه تفاصيل اكتر بإذن الله .  
شرفتي الموضوع اختى الكريمه . 

*

----------


## mmzyan

الف شكر على الموضوع

----------


## موعـ ووو ـود

*الله ينور عليك انت فعلا بموضوعك ده افدتنى افاده لا توصف
تسلم ايدك وافكارك وانا مشتاق لموضوعك التانى
تحياتى لك
اخوك 
موعـ ووو ـود*

----------


## kissoun

رائع يازيزو إنت ح تخلينا ........ أسطى ..بليه كبير ..... ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك عنا كل الخير

----------


## hahaa

بعد اذنك ياباشا انا عندى فيات 128 وغيرت زيت الموتور بس زودتة عن الحد المطلوب يعنى فضيت الكمية الللى فى الجركن كلها ومشيت بالعربية بس فجاءة لاقيت حاجة ضربت فى الكابوت من جوة ودخان طلع فتحت الكابوت لاقيت زيت منطور ومقاس الزيت واقع من مكانة 

فياريت بعد اذنك تقولى المشكلة دى من ايه علشان الموضوع دة خوفنى جامد

----------


## اسعد سالم

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المعلوملت القيمه . واسال عن الدائره الكهربائيه للمصابيح الاماميه وكيف تعمل وشكرا لك

----------


## juba8

شكراااا ياباشا

----------


## وائل عبد الحليم

الموضوع فعلا اكثر من الممتاذ ولا اجد الكلمات المناسبه له
جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## darwish

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا

----------


## ramygiga

السـلام عليـكم و رحـمة الـلـه و بركـاته

                                  جزاك الله خير الجزاء   

                                     و بارك الله فيك

                              وجعل عملك خالص لوجه الله

----------


## shams.egypt

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخى

وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الف شكر على الموضوع




*

العفو أخى الكريم
نورت الموضوع
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *الله ينور عليك انت فعلا بموضوعك ده افدتنى افاده لا توصف
> تسلم ايدك وافكارك وانا مشتاق لموضوعك التانى
> تحياتى لك
> اخوك 
> موعـ ووو ـود*


*
الحمد لله أخي الفاضل
أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن دائماً
كل التحية

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> رائع يازيزو إنت ح تخلينا ........ أسطى ..بليه كبير ..... ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك عنا كل الخير


*

شكراً أختى العزيزة
ربنا يوفقنا جميعاً لما فيه الخير 
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> بعد اذنك ياباشا انا عندى فيات 128 وغيرت زيت الموتور بس زودتة عن الحد المطلوب يعنى فضيت الكمية الللى فى الجركن كلها ومشيت بالعربية بس فجاءة لاقيت حاجة ضربت فى الكابوت من جوة ودخان طلع فتحت الكابوت لاقيت زيت منطور ومقاس الزيت واقع من مكانة 
> 
> فياريت بعد اذنك تقولى المشكلة دى من ايه علشان الموضوع دة خوفنى جامد



*
معلش أخى الكريم جداً ع التأخير في الرد لأني كنت غايب كتير عن المنتدى ..

ده غالباً جوان الموتور ضرب لأن كمية الزيت كانت زياده فضغط الزيت زاد عن المعدل الطبيعي
انت كنت المفروض حطيت كمية الزيت كلها فقط في حالة لو غيرت فلتر الزيت مع تغييرك للزيت وعامل المحطه المفروض عارف الكلام ده
والمفروض انك عند تزويد الزيت طالما انك مغيرتش فلتر الزيت بتحط تلاث اربع جركن الزيت وتسيب الربع
والسبب في كده لأن فلتر الزيت بيكون فيه كميه من الزيت القديم مخزنه فيه
فانت لازم تستنى لحد ما دورة الزيت تاخد وضعها الطبيعي وبعدين تزود الزيت بالكمية الباقيه في الجركن

وأي توضيح أنا تحت أمرك
تقبل كل التحية
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> مشكور يا اخي على هذه المعلوملت القيمه . واسال عن الدائره الكهربائيه للمصابيح الاماميه وكيف تعمل وشكرا لك


*
الدائرة الكهرباية تعمل تماماً كأي دائرة كهرباء أخرى كالتي في المنزل مثلاً
1- مصدر الطاقة (البطارية) 
2- المصابيح (الأمامية)
3- مفتاح إغلاق الدائرة (مفاتيح التابلوه - ذراع الإضاءة العالية)
وأي خدمه أخي العزيز

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> شكراااا ياباشا


*
العفو أخى الكريم
أي خدمة 

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الموضوع فعلا اكثر من الممتاذ ولا اجد الكلمات المناسبه له
> جزاك الله كل الخير



*

وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب
يكفيني تشريفك للموضوع

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا



*

وجودك بالموضوع هو الأجمل أخي العزيز
تحياتي 
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> السـلام عليـكم و رحـمة الـلـه و بركـاته
> 
>                                   جزاك الله خير الجزاء   
> 
>                                      و بارك الله فيك
> 
>                               وجعل عملك خالص لوجه الله



*

اللهم آمين وجزاك أيضاً
تشرفت بوجودك أخي الحبيب

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخى
> 
> وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك



*
اللهم آمين أخى الحبيب
وجزاك الله خيراً 
*

----------


## ebnsamara

العزيز هشام موضوع شيق جدا شكرا ليك . وانا عندي سؤال . كنت ماشي بالعربيه لمدة ساعه وبعدين سيبتها مركونه لمدة سبع ساعات ولما جيت اشغلها التابلوه نوّر لكن العربيه ما اشتغلتش جه الميكانيكي وقام لمّس جزئين  عند موتور العربيه وعمل شرز وقال انه لمس المارش وبعدها العربيه اشتغلت .
سؤالي ايه اللي حصل والميكانيكي عمل ايه بالضبط . وشكرا

----------


## TAHABADR

الاخ الفاضل هشام
                شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.
عندى سؤال سيارتى اسكودا فليشيا صوت الموتور عالى بالاضافة الى وجود رعشة عند بدء التشغيل.
ارجو افادتى عن هذا العيب.
                           ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> العزيز هشام موضوع شيق جدا شكرا ليك . وانا عندي سؤال . كنت ماشي بالعربيه لمدة ساعه وبعدين سيبتها مركونه لمدة سبع ساعات ولما جيت اشغلها التابلوه نوّر لكن العربيه ما اشتغلتش جه الميكانيكي وقام لمّس جزئين  عند موتور العربيه وعمل شرز وقال انه لمس المارش وبعدها العربيه اشتغلت .
> سؤالي ايه اللي حصل والميكانيكي عمل ايه بالضبط . وشكرا


*هو كده لغى توصيل الكهرباء من خلال كونتاكت العربية من السويتش بالمفتاح وعمل توصيل للكهرباء من بره على البوبينة مباشرة
غالباً الموضوع ده بيتعمل لما بيبقى في مشكلة في تشغيل العربية من الكونتاكت بالمفتاح
آسف على التأخر في الرد أخي الكريم 
*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> الاخ الفاضل هشام
>                 شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.
> عندى سؤال سيارتى اسكودا فليشيا صوت الموتور عالى بالاضافة الى وجود رعشة عند بدء التشغيل.
> ارجو افادتى عن هذا العيب.
>                            ولكم جزيل الشكر


*هناك أكثر من سبب 
1- قد يكون الصوت العالي بسبب ثقب أو شرخ في وصلة الشكمان المتصلة بالموتور
2- قد يكون السبب مشكلة في الموتور نفسه من الداخل وهذا يحتاج للكشف على الموتور نفسه

أما بالنسبة لمسألة الرعشة قد يكون السبب
1- قد يرجع السبب في أن الموتور يحتاج إلى ظبط 
2- قد تكون القواعد المطاطية التي يثبت عليها الموتور قد تآكلت أو تمزقت وتحتاج للاستبدال

أنصحك بالكشف على مستوى الزيت بالموتور وتتأكد أنه لا يقل عن علامة min ولا يزيد عن max
مع الذهاب إلى ميكانيكي لمعرفة مدى تآكل القواعد الكاوتش بين الموتور وجسم السيارة إن وجدت
بالإضافة لظبط الموتور إذا احتاج الأمر*

----------


## heshamdiab16

موضوع أكثر من رائع

لكن الصور غير ظاهرة في الموضوع

أتمنى أخي هشام لو تجمع الموضوع في ملف ورد وتضعه هنا

حتى نستطيع طباعته


وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## ندى السماء

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع 
بجد افادنى ولكن لى بعض الاسئلة خصوصا اننى بقود بدون علم اى شىء عن مكانيكا السيارة وهذا الامر يسبب لى مخاطر كثيرة .
اول شىء قدمى لااستطيع رفعها من على الدبرياج وانا بقود ؟
فى حالة الملف او دوارن السيارة وايضا المطبات برتبك وافقد اتزانى بدوس على الفرامل والدبرياج مرة وحدة ؟ الرجاء افادتى فى هذا الحالة كيف افعل .
السيارة بتنتش منى اثناء القيادة ؟
بتبطل اول ما ارفع قدمى من على البنزين ؟
يارب تكون اسئلتى تخص موضوعك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور متأخر جدا جا
والله بتوحشنا يا هشام
سيبك من الفيس بوك وخليك معانا شوية
 :: 
راجع إن شاء الله لقراءة متأنية
محتاج فعلا أعرف كتير عن الصيانة الخاصة بالسيارات

----------

